# What kind of fish get along with betta's?



## FishyGurl101

What kind of fish get along with betta's? I am getting a 2-5gallon tank and I wanted to get some more fish, but I don't know which species will do best with the betta. Thanks.


----------



## Jman26

Betta Fish can get along with almost all fish, but that is in a much larger tank. I would try a Female Betta or two, and you might eventually end up with babies. Make sure you have some plastic plants because the male may be a little aggressive at first.

Do Not get Tiger Barbs, guppies, or danios. For fin nipping reasons


----------



## Little-Fizz

DON'T GET FEMALES!!! 

The male will kill the females, you can't keep them together all the time. Only when they are going to breed and I don't even know how to do that. 

You could try getting only females, Depending on the tank size. Really if you only getting a 5 gallon then you should just get a single male. If he isn't to aggressive (Some bettas are) Then you could keep an African Dwarf frog with him, or an apple snail, maybe some ghost shrimp.


----------



## Kim

Cory catfish usually get along well with non-aggressive bettas. They like to be kept in schools however, so there probably wouldn't be enough room in a 5 gallon. They have the plus that they will not nip your betta's fins.

A large snail or a few shrimp may work (assuming your betta doesn't make a snack of them).

NEVER house female and male bettas in the same tank unless you have a huge tank. In a space that small they will kill eachother. The only time that they should ever be kept together is when they are both ready to breed, and even then they must be monitored carefully.


----------



## nav2008

1-3 gallon tanks, ghost or cherry shrimp
5 gallonish or larger, aferican dwarf frog.

you have at least a 10 gallon. you could get some corie cats (minimum 4 they need groups) Rhasporas, white cloud mountain minnows, POSSIBLY zebra danios or neon tetras but i would not reccomend them, some people have luck with them others end up with alot of dead fish.

15 gallons or larger, bristlenose pleco

there are some that put snales in with their bettas but i never have.


----------



## Little-Fizz

I wouldn't go for cherry shrimp, pick up a few ghost shrimp first. If he doesn't kill them then look into cherries, but they can go for 5 bucks a pop and the ghost shrimp are like 12 cents each.


----------



## tlekitty

I got my male Betta a female (the pet store guy said it would be fine), He ate her.


----------



## iamntbatman

In a 5.5g tank, you could try one betta (male or female) with 4-6 pygmy cories. They're a *lot* smaller than regular cories and are much lighter on your bioload. It depends on the individual betta though, so you would need to watch carefully to make sure the betta tolerates the other fish.


----------



## Haeclark

> I wouldn't go for cherry shrimp, pick up a few ghost shrimp first. If he doesn't kill them then look into cherries, but they can go for 5 bucks a pop and the ghost shrimp are like 12 cents each.


I agree and would suggest this period...before you get ANY fish to put in with your Beta.

I obtained a Dwarf Frog thinking they would be fine together, as per suggested...only to get attached to my little Ferggie only to have her die from Blue eating her fingers and picking at her underside. She later died 3 weeks after putting them together [started off good for about a week].

It would be a tragedy to buy nice fish to go with your Beta only for him to kill them when you could have bought a cheap .12 cent shrimp to test it out first. Good luck...and hope your Beta is co-habitable!

Another option you have though if not is to get a divider, IF your tank is large enough. That way you wont have to cycle another tank, but can still have more then one fish.


----------

